# Vanilla Chips



## Moosetoo (Oct 6, 2004)

I found a recipe for Dreamsicle Bars.  It calls for Tang and vanilla chips.  Does anyone have any idea where to find vanilla chips.  I've seen peanut butter, cinnamon, white chocolate and cherry, but not vanilla.  Help please.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2004)

This is yet ANOTHER reason why I don't bake - never heard of them.  A baker will be by to help you - keep checking back!!


----------



## merstarr (Oct 6, 2004)

Apparently Hershey's makes them - they're called Vanilla Milk Chips. I don't know if they're readily available at supermarkets, though.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 7, 2004)

King Arthur has them in their catalog - 

www.bakerscatalog.com

Nestle's make white chips, and so does 'Mrs.Field' if you can find them.


----------



## middie (Oct 7, 2004)

or go to your local bakery and see if they sell them


----------



## jasonr (Oct 7, 2004)

I can't find any reference to vanilla chips in the King Arthur catalogue, or anywhere else. Many chocolate and chocolate-based products use vanilla, but  an actual vanilla chip? I can't see how such a thing is possible, unless they're just referring to an ordinary chocolate chip with extra vanilla added. In fact, I suspect vanilla chips are just white chocolate chips with extra vanilla.


----------



## middie (Oct 7, 2004)

I heard once that white chocolate isn't even chocolate that it's  
really vanilla? is that true?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 7, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> I heard once that white chocolate isn't even chocolate that it's
> really vanilla? is that true?



true that it's not really chocolate - it's got something crucial eliminated (can't think what).  Never liked the stuff myself.  Gimme the dark brown semi- or bittersweet every time.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 7, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> I heard once that white chocolate isn't even chocolate that it's
> really vanilla? is that true?



Not a true chocolate at all. It is, rather, a blend of sugar, cocoa butter, milk solids, lecithin and vanilla. If a product does not contain cocoa butter, it isn't "white chocolate."


----------



## jasonr (Oct 7, 2004)

White chocolate is mostly cocoa butter, with some vanilla and milk added.  It contains no chocolate liqueur, which is why it is not considered chocolate, although I find this concept rather strange, much like claiming that orange peel isn't really orange, because it doesn't contain any pulp.


----------



## jasonr (Oct 7, 2004)

Oops, Audeo beat me to the punch. Well, maybe someone could enlighten me on why white chocolate isn't chocolate then?


----------



## merstarr (Oct 7, 2004)

White chocolate:  Like milk chocolate, this is made of cocoa butter, sugar, milk, and vanilla.  The only difference is that white chocolate doesn't have any *cocoa solids*.  Since the FDA won't let American producers label a product  "chocolate" unless it has those cocoa solids, domestic white chocolate is known by a hodge-podge of different names.  White chocolate scorches easily, so cook it gently.   Bars and wafers usually taste better than chips.  Avoid white chocolate that's made with vegetable oil instead of cocoa butter--it's cheaper but not nearly as good. 
-From cook's thesaurus

...Chocolate liquor is the basis for all things chocolate. Pure chocolate liquor is very dark and bitter and has only two components--cocoa solids and cocoa butter. The *solids* give chocolate its characteristic dark, strong flavor, and the cocoa butter translates to a smooth mouth feel...
-From Fine Cooking


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 7, 2004)

I would advise you to use white chocolate chips if you can't find anything called "vanilla chips."  Look at the ingredient list on the white chocolate.  If there's vanilla in it, that's what I would use.  In fact, the cheaper it is, the more like vanilla chips it should be.  

I look at vanilla chips as a white chocolate wannabe.


----------



## Moosetoo (Oct 11, 2004)

*Vanilla Chip Update*

Today I went to Walmart and found Nestle Premium White Morsels.  There is no cocoa solids in the ingredients, so I'm guessing it is not white chocolate.  But no vanilla is listed either - just artificial and natural flavors.  I'm going to go with these for the Dreamsicle Bars until I find a better product.   Thanks for all the help.


----------



## merstarr (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Vanilla Chip Update*



			
				Moosetoo said:
			
		

> Today I went to Walmart and found Nestle Premium White Morsels.  There is no cocoa solids in the ingredients, so I'm guessing it is not white chocolate.  But no vanilla is listed either - just artificial and natural flavors.  I'm going to go with these for the Dreamsicle Bars until I find a better product.   Thanks for all the help.



White Chocolate DOES NOT contain cocoa solids, but does contain cocoa butter. See my previous post above, which defines white chocolate.


----------



## jkath (Oct 11, 2004)

Thank you all for that enlightening vanilla/white chocolate talk...now, that would mean, then, that white chocolate doesn't contain seratonin, right?
I know it's in it's largest amount in Dark Chocolate (food of the gods), which is why we all feel better after eating it. Kinda like Prozac for foodies.

Also...........where is this dreamsicle recipe?
May we see it?


----------



## jkath (Oct 12, 2004)

and guess what I found at Wal*Mart today?
Nestle Toll House Swirled morsels.
"Real Semi-Sweet & White Chocolate morsels"


http://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/ImagePop.aspx?Image=129447lrg.jpg

Woo-Hoo! They are just so pretty! They'll look great in everything!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 12, 2004)

Cool jkath! Those look so neat!


----------

